# Agility Clubs/Forums



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

I only compete in AKC .. mainly because it is the most available in my area and because I can only afford to compete on average once a month I decided to stick with one venue. However if I ever win the lotto and can afford to do whatever I want..*G*.. I think I would compete in CPE..Several of my friends compete there and really like the atmosphere and there are more and more CPE shows showing up around here.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I would say that 95% of the time I do AKC and occasionally do some NADAC. It's difficult to spread yourself out over several venues. It's easier - for me, at least, to concentrate on just one venue.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

The place I use does AKC and CPE. 

What is the big differences?


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

I've never done CPE just heard about it from others so some of my info might not be exact but you can go to both websites and look..

CPE has more games than AKC..

I think in CPE some of the begining levels don't have weaves or the teeter..

I hear CPE is a little more relaxed atmosphere than AKC ..

Because of the games you can do more runs in a day for CPE than AKC..


----------

